# Another CEL Thread: P24AE



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LulzT1 said:


> Almost made it 6k miles trouble free since the last CEL. This would be like 7 or 8th issue since I bought the car new last year. Currently 24,8xx miles, should've ditched it but I love the car lol. I'll have to check my papers, but I think this is the second time I've had this one. Last time they replaced the DPF filter and the service writer called and said they were doing it again. Only found 1 thread related to this code with a sensor replacement. Only thing I noticed is my regen cycles have been between 85 to 450 miles, but that could be normal since I haven't been tracking them that long.
> 
> Anyone else have their DPF filter replaced? Is there a break in for it?


I am on my original DPF at 146K miles. Still working fine and getting 800-1000 miles per regen. I've had a couple "DPF Full" issues related to the 30 second window I posted elsewhere. Since I figured that out, I have been able to prevent it from happening. Not aware of any break-in for the DPF.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Got the car back today, particulate sensor was replaced, not the filter like I was originally told. Tech stated sensor would not respond on scantool due to internal failure/ open circuit. Interesting note, SG reported P24AE, but the invoice states P24B4.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Sounds like you had a flaky sensor and likely you will be fine from here on out. That does happen.


----------

